# CO One Pass Miles



## Rail Freak (Mar 2, 2011)

Was gonna buy CO miles & transfer them to Amtrak. Looks like the BUY MILES Program has been unavailable since Jan. 14th. Anyone have info????

Thanx


----------



## Rail Freak (Mar 2, 2011)

Anwsering my own question. You can buy miles over the phone, but not online. WHEEEW !!!

RF


----------



## RRrich (Mar 2, 2011)

What is CO offering?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 2, 2011)

RRrich said:


> What is CO offering?


OnePass miles!






(Sorry, I couldn't pass it up!



)


----------

